# Headboat Question (Tom/Lady Hooker)???



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Has anyone been on these headboats lately? I'm thinking about giving it a shot this weekend to catch some spots.

Thanks-

GF


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

GF,
I read alot of complaints on this board about the Hooker, so I'm guessing not too many here go out with them that much. Wished I could be more help to you on that one. Most of the Headboat info here this year seems to be about the Olympus in Ridge Md. and the Island Queen in KN. I personaly went out on the Island Queen last month and did very well on spot, went out last week on the Marchelle out of Solomons and didn't do well at all. I was thinking maybe I'll try the Olympus next. If you do go out of Ches. Beach, please post a report, I would be interested in hearing how you did...

GB


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

This should be prime spot fishing time at kent narrows. I'd go on the Island Queen.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks for the help all. Does anybody have phone # for the Island Queen at Kent?


----------



## darryl0212 (May 27, 2008)

*Phone numbers*

Here are two numbers for the Island Queen, 410-827-7737; Capt. Price, 410-827-6700.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

This number 410-827-7737 is invalid. The 2nd one went directly to voicemail. Is there a third number?


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

TRy these # for Island queen

410-827-8541(H); 
410-490-1281 (cell)

THe cell phone always works. Try it after 4pm.

Please post a report if you ever go out with them.


----------

